# line for sealine SHA30



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

Fellows,
I just got a sealine 30 that I plan to use surfcasting live or cut bait for various species, drum, sharks etc. I prefer braided line and will probably go with a 50-60 lb braid and then use a steel or flouro leader depending upon what Im fishing for. y question is ho w do most of you spool up reels this size? Do you goo all braid or use a mono backing to reduce cost


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Most people go with mono all the way especially if fishing in the crowds. your braid will cut mono making us lose fish been there 17/20 # mono with 50/60# shock but to each it's own..


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

fishnuttz said:


> Most people go with mono all the way especially if fishing in the crowds. your braid will cut mono making us lose fish been there 17/20 # mono with 50/60# shock but to each it's own..


exactly, spool it with 20# mono and shock it with like 40 to 60# mono


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

I do not fish in crowds. i want to use braid so that I can go with a heavier pound line for sharks etc but still be able to use it for drum or mackeral or whatever. My question is do I need to run braid on the entire spool


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

sammy said:


> I do not fish in crowds. i want to use braid so that I can go with a heavier pound line for sharks etc but still be able to use it for drum or mackeral or whatever. My question is do I need to run braid on the entire spool


cover the spool with mono just to prevent the braided line from slipping then fill the rest with braid thats my .02


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

fishnuttz said:


> cover the spool with mono just to prevent the braided line from slipping then fill the rest with braid thats my .02


yeah put like 75 to 100 yrds of mono then you can top the rest off with braid


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

cobia_slaya said:


> yeah put like 75 to 100 yrds of mono then you can top the rest off with braid


while this is just fine. 20yds will do the same thing and you will increase line capicity alot


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks guys thats what I was thinking but still a newbie to the salt


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

how big are the sharks u usualy catch?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Realize that is NOT a 50 lb class reel. Don't know what class rod you're going to be using. 

I'm just saying.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

no mono at all!
tape the braid to spool with a small piece of electrical tape and just fill the spool with braid.
i use 40-50# but some prefer 65#


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks again. I am going to go all braid and use the tape as thats what I do for catfish and it works well. As far as the size of sharks dont really know but with this reel and a good solid rod I should be able to handle something pretty significant if played right. May not land jaws but at least I could keep him on for more than 10 seconds


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Mono all the way i'd use Sufix tri in 17lb. test

http://www.sufix.com/usa/fishing_line/tritanium_plus/


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

For this reel mono is the only thing i would use.................a backlash with braid is like throwing 20$ out the window. I under stand that you can put more line on the reel with braid but a 17 or 20 lb mono like tritanium is great, how big are the sharks that you will catch?


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats definitely not strong enough line for my intentions. Backlashing with the weight that I will be throwing is really not a worry. I never tried that type of Suffix but may do so as you guys speak highly of it. The original suffix was not good at least freshwater versions. Do you guys think that the action of the rod or the length is more important in fighting large fish in the surf


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

mono all the way. You're thinking of putting on line that is much stronger than the rod reel are designed to handle. 

17lb mono will work great on that reel and will land sharks. 

If you're dead set on braid, don't go heavier than 20lb test or risk thrashing the reel if a big girl gets on. If you're dead set on 100lb braid, get a rod and reel that can handle it.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

skunk king said:


> mono all the way. You're thinking of putting on line that is much stronger than the rod reel are designed to handle.
> 
> 17lb mono will work great on that reel and will land sharks.
> 
> If you're dead set on braid, don't go heavier than 20lb test or risk thrashing the reel if a big girl gets on. If you're dead set on 100lb braid, get a rod and reel that can handle it.


penn 32/0 is the perfect reel for 100 lb braid lol


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

don't let all those mono guys steer you wrong.
40-50# braid is fine on that reel.
thats what drags are for!
birds nests are really no more difficult in braid then mono.

action and length are both important but action is probably more important.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> don't let all those mono guys steer you wrong.
> 40-50# braid is fine on that reel.
> thats what drags are for!
> birds nests are really no more difficult in braid then mono.
> ...


What happens when the line reaches the end of the spool as a 9 footer is peeling off line?  I'd have a knife handy if he gets on a real big'n. 

I'm not anit-braid, I don't see the benefit in getting braid well beyond what the reel and rod can reasonably handle. A big shark can bend the frame or spool pin with that strong of a line as it's reached the end. I'd rather have the line break off before damaging my gear or pulling it into the drink. But there are a million ways to fish and those are my reasons for staying with the weaker test line. I don't think my concerns would be in play in situations with zero chance of something big taking line. But even the unexpected can happen, there are a lot of boaters on some rivers I fish and I've had the line wrap around their props several times. Weaker line definitely saved my gear in those situations.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah im a braid guy too for most of my spinners.............but not for my sealine


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> don't let all those mono guys steer you wrong.
> 40-50# braid is fine on that reel.
> thats what drags are for!
> birds nests are really no more difficult in braid then mono.
> ...


not saying braid cant fish well on the reel if the same drag is used as fishing 20 pound mono, but why?

if your only gonna be fishing 5-8 pounds of drag on the reel just as you were fishing mono, why spool up with braid thats gonna cost you a heckuva lot more WHEN you backlash..they are inevitable..everyone backlashes...300 yards of 20 will catch ya most any fish youll tango with of the beach...even cast baiting to sharks, how big of a bait will you really be using?fatback head or mullet head? chances are itll be picked up by a 6ish foot blacktip or smaller....and the daiwa 30 filled with 20 pound mono is plenty for that..or any cobia or drum...and when you backlash youll be out 5 bucks not 30 or more...

wanna tango with bigger sharks your gonna need a bigger reel that cant hold up to pressures of fishing higher lb test line...and a rod designed for more drag

jmo


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i tape my line on so if i ever did get spooled the line would just pull loose from the tape with no damage to reel.
i'll gladly buy another spool of line for the thrill of fighting something big enough to spool me!

the 40-50# braid is for thickness of line not just strength.
thicker braid spools a lot better on a conventional.

there are always going to be mono guys and braid guys.
use what works for you.
there is no 1 way to fish that suits everyone.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

X2 with Chris. I've caught blacktips up to 6' with a 30SHA and 20 mono. If you wanted a little extra insurance, you could run 150 yards of 30-50 braid and finish filling up with 20 mono.


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

Where did 100lb braid ever come into the picture? I plan to use 50-60 lb braid. And again I'm not worried about backlashing and if by chance I do braid is more resilient after sorting out a backlash. Why use 20 lb mono when you can use 50 lb braid and have that extra insurance and abrasion resistance. I do realize that this line is a littel overkill for this reel but not by much and its not going to ruin the reel fighting a fish. The question of what will I do when the fish gets to the end of the spool with that heavy of line? Nothing. I will lose all my line, get mad, go by a bigger reel with heavier line


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

First the braid is not more abrasion resistent than mono.....Second, if your braid is tied off to the spool when a fish spools you you will destroy the reel. Third, in a reel of that size. Why do you need 50-60lb line for a reel that at most will only produce 22lb or so of drag at best.....


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

In most cases you are correct that mono is more abrasion resistant however the new coated braids are much better than mono, Nobody ties the line off to the spool anymore as once you get to that point you are done and a little knot will not help you, The reason i want that size braid is because it is the biggest I can get away with without losing distance. You are reading way too much into how much drag a reel produces as put out by the company. You must take into account quick runs, thumbing the spool, current changes, etc. There are numerous times when a reel rated at 22 lb drag will be way below or above that pressure. Thats where the heavier line can save you


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hummm Ok.....forgot myself for a minuet cause I'm a noobie also....:beer::beer:


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

By looking at your profile I dont believe you are a newbie and any advice is appreciated. I am a newbie to salt but considering my career in freshwater fishing certainly have some related experience. People go off on a tangent on these posts and its hard to get advice for the actual question.
My plan is to use 50-60 lb braid (that has been answered). I am aware that this setup will not catch every fish in the sea. Now Im trying to get info on the rod configuration to best handle this line and the widest range of fish


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

for your intended usage my preference would be an 11-13' 5-8oz rod

11' if you have deep water in close and a 13' if you have to throw for distance.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Sigh...*



sammy said:


> y question is ho w do most of you spool up reels this size? Do you goo all braid or use a mono backing to reduce cost


Your post is asking about which type of line to spool up with. The people on this forum gave you advice, however you seem to have already set your mind before you put your post up that you will use braid.

If you've already set your mind on putting braid on your Sealine X, then go ahead and do it. No need to ask people for help and then shoot down their answer. If you're a new person to fishing in the salt, then I would probably take heed to the advice given by the majority of the experience saltwater anglers. 

That being said, I'm going to tell you that in my opinion the braid is unnecessary and I will reiterate that you do have the possibility of damaging your reel due to the unnecessary load you are putting on your reel. I personally spool 17lb Sufix Tritanium Plus and have landed 30lb + fish with no problems.


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

You should probably read the question again. Yes I already had my mind made up on using braid. The question was Do you back it with mono to reduce cost or go all braid. Not which is better mono or braid. Your opinion is that mono is better thats fine but not what I am asking. In my situation braid is better and 17 lb mono will not do what I need. I hope to catch larger fish than 30 lbs. I appreciate all the input and will phrase my questions a bit clearer next time


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

why do you think 17lb. mono won't work? What some of us are pointing out is your understanding of lines and reels is flawed. That's not to say braid sucks, but to help you be more successful. 

full disclosure, I and many others have landed sharks as big as you're targeting on 17lb. mono.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

sammy said:


> Do you guys think that the action of the rod or the length is more important in fighting large fish in the surf


I was once told by an old salt who I highly respected that the reel is just a tool to hold the line by letting it out and reeling it in but the rod does most of the work with the bending and absorbing the shock if the fish. 

Think about it.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

for "fighting" fish the action takes center stage.
for "reaching"fish length is more important.
if a shorter rod will reach the fish use it.
but when the fish are way out there,grab the long rod.

the longer the pole the more leverage the fish has.


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys good info. I realize most use 17 lb mono and do fine. But again I dont fish n big crowds, I prefer braid, and if the reel can handle that size braid than why not to have that extra assurance. I'm not to concerned about distance so again tahnks for the info


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

sammy said:


> Thanks guys good info. I realize most use 17 lb mono and do fine. But again I dont fish n big crowds, I prefer braid, and if the reel can handle that size braid than why not to have that extra assurance. I'm not to concerned about distance so again tahnks for the info


Does that coated braid cast well on conventional gear-- it seemed a bit stiff to me, maybe it needs a break in period ? Which brand do you use ?

At any rate, your call if you want to use some mono backing, it could save some money by not needing as much braid to fill the reel, but not much if you're just using a few yards of mono.


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

I actually use a zylon/spectra line that is not advertised for fishing. It is mostly used for bird net repair and some gill net/trawl line repair. It is coated with the same process as Berkley Fireline and has similar characteristics. It actually is a bit stiffer. The cure for that is to get the line wet and tie it to something and let it dry under tension. You dont have to do the whole spool but basically just your casting distance. Do it once and your good to go. The line will last for many many years in freshwater. It seems to lose nothing after 3 years in salt


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

sammy said:


> Where did 100lb braid ever come into the picture? I plan to use 50-60 lb braid. And again I'm not worried about backlashing and if by chance I do braid is more resilient after sorting out a backlash. Why use 20 lb mono when you can use 50 lb braid and have that extra insurance and abrasion resistance. I do realize that this line is a littel overkill for this reel but not by much and its not going to ruin the reel fighting a fish. The question of what will I do when the fish gets to the end of the spool with that heavy of line? Nothing. I will lose all my line, get mad, go by a bigger reel with heavier line


Then you have a fish dragging 300 yds of 50-60 lb braid all around our ocean.

By using a lighter line you can break him off at the terminal tackle.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

ROFLMAO! Give it up guys, he's intent that he knows more than you do, he thinks that there is no reason to fish the way that is tried and proved and when he strips the gears on his reel because he clamped down on the drag on a reel that wasn't meant to have 20-30 lbs of drag FORCED on it, he'll call it a "cheap sux arse reel" or such. Or, he'll break his rod and call it a "cheap sux arse rod" or such. He was only asking if he should use mono backing. He already knows everything else.
:fishing:


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

The trick is to break the fish off before you are spooled so that your line is not floating in the ocean. I would hate to clog up an oil skimmer or something with my line Thanks Rorry, Lots of folks go off on tangents and thats OK but as you said I was just trtying to get to the point.


----------

